# [SOLVED] How big is a packet?



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am evaluating ISP's with the hope of switching. One of the alternatives allows (say) 3 GB/month in the basic fee, and I am trying to understand how much that really is, compared to what I normally use. 

Is there some way in Firefox or Windows to know how much I send and receive? 

I use a D-link router that seems to keep track of packets, but I don't know how big a packet is.......

Any advice? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## born02die (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: How big is a packet?*

there really isn't an exact measurement on how big or small a packet is. it just a group of data (bit,character or byte) formatted together for transport control purposes. so a certain packet can contain more characters than another packet. :wink:


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: How big is a packet?*

Hello,

Hope this helps a little.

Microsoft Windows computers default to a maximum packet size of 1500 bytes for broadband connections and 576 bytes for dialup connections. 
(http://compnetworking.about.com/od/networkprotocols/g/mtu-maximum.htm)

JeKyL


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: How big is a packet?*

Thanks, at least now I can guess that 5 million packets is potentially 7.5 GB. It ay not be exactly correct but it is better than nothing.

Thanks again!


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: How big is a packet?*

Your welcome Gene45

P.S. If you think this has answered your question please mark this thread as solved. 

Thanks 

Have a nice Weekend! :wave:

JeKyL


----------

